# teclado multimedia con pad y demas...

## pelelademadera

bueno, se me cayo una birrita arriba de mi ex teclado. un a4tech kbs-27 que andaba de lujo en linux, y me compre otro, dado a que no consegui el mismo q tenia.

ahora compre un genius, kbs-320e. tiene teclas multimedia, teclas de office, de msn, demaximizar y demas, teclas de bloqueo, y un pad, que me parecio re util para el tema del amarok. siguente anterior, y +/- 10 segundos. 

el tema es que no reconoce algunas teclas especiales, como las de office, las de chat, las de ventana, y justo el pad.

ni xev lo reconoce, ni dmesg. no pude hacer que lo vea.

alguien sabe alguna forma de mapear esas teclas. la verdad q de hal no entiendo mucho, pero la verdad q con el tema de los teclados multimedia estaba re comodo no usar mas xmodmap y demas penadas....

graciela

----------

## gringo

si xev no te reconoce nada y con xmodmap te parece engorroso, prueba con lineakd, a ver si tienes suerte y soporta tu modelo de teclado.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

ahora me voy a fijar que onda con lineakd.

pero como hago para usar xmodmap si xev no lo reconoce?

EDIT: lineakd sigue en lo mismo.... 

toqueteando un poco me percate de que aparentemente detecta como si tubiera 1 teclado, 2 mouses.

uno de estos tiene q ser el teclado.

a ver si ahi va mejor

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ ls -l /dev/input/
> 
> total 0
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    100 oct 14 08:18 by-id
> ...

 

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Qué muestra dmesg cada vez que presionas una de esas teclas?

----------

## pelelademadera

nada....

a mi me parecia que con el control remoto de la capturadora, lo habia hecho con dmesg, pero ahora no me dice nada...

----------

